# Need help with BDA 380 DOB



## JLazyH (Jul 1, 2011)

Just traded into a very minty BDA 380. Can anyone help me with the DOB from the s/n? 425 RN 065xx Thank you.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Click this link: BDA-380 Pistol*


----------



## mike1285 (Feb 13, 2013)

JLazyH said:


> Just traded into a very minty BDA 380. Can anyone help me with the DOB from the s/n? 425 RN 065xx Thank you.


1979


----------

